# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Quán Nhỏ và Xinh - Cafe Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

*CAFÉ NHỎ & XINH*

Hoài Cổ & Tĩnh Lặng
Café Nhỏ và Xinh sẽ mang đến cho bạn một không gian riêng để lắng nghe “tiếng đời lăn náo nức” giữa lòng thành phố nhộn nhịp…
Nằm trên đường con đường nhỏ Nguyễn Trọng Tuyển (quận Phú Nhuận), xe cộ ít qua lại nên không gian cũng khá yên tĩnh, trước cổng chỉ treo 1 biển nhỏ trên tường gạch trần để mọi người nhận ra quán. Đúng như tên gọi, quán nhỏ & xinh nhưng cũng rất ấm cúng và hoài cổ. Tuy sở hữu một không gian nhỏ nhưng lại có những khoảng riêng cho mỗi người rất lớn, ngồi trong quán có cảm giác như đang ngồi trong nhà mình. Toàn không gian trong quán chỉ mang một tông màu duy nhất, cách thiết kế hoàn toàn thô mộc, đơn sơ. Tông màu nâu đỏ làm màu chủ đạo làm tăng thêm sự cổ kính và sang trọng. 


Kiến trúc hoài cổ và một hồ nước nhỏ làm chủ đạo, những chiếc ghế gỗ tre dân dã, những bức tường bám rêu hay một góc bàn riêng biệt. Bên cạnh đó là những hàng tre trúc và chiếc cầu thang gỗ nhỏ nhắn rất độc đáo dẫn lên căn gác, nơi hứng trọn cả ánh trăng mỗi đêm. Thanh vịn cầu thang là đoạn dây thừng quấn đầy dây leo xanh được mọc và bao phủ thành mái lá xanh, phủ bóng mát, rũ những cánh hoa màu tim tím xuống tầng trệt. Những nét nhỏ mà xinh ấy thực sự đã làm cho khách đến đây mang cảm giác thú vị và thật thoải mái.


Nội thất bài trí khá đặc biệt, được thiết kế tỉ mỉ, có phong thủy với những bức tường gạch đưa ta vào thế giới hư ảo, lạ thường, cùng những bộ bàn ghế nhỏ đã làm nên bầu không khí trong lành tạo cảm giác rất thoải mái. 


Khoảng không gian phía sau quán vừa thoáng mát, vừa đẹp. Ở đây có những chậu kiểng nằm sát tường, một giếng trời như chứa đựng bao ưu tư về cuộc sống thị thành. Một điều đặc biệt và khá thú vị ở Nhỏ & Xinh chính là quán đang lưu giữ nhiều sổ lưu niệm với những dòng lưu bút chia sẻ bao tâm sự vui buồn của thực khách mỗi khi ghé qua đây.


Âm nhạc quán chọn là những tình khúc bất hủ do Khánh Ly thể hiện, những giai điệu du dương, dịu nhẹ, và sâu lắng đó sẽ làm bạn tạm quên đi mọi toan trong cuộc sống đời thường để thay vào đó là sự yên tĩnh trong một không gian hoài cổ cùng những tách cà phê, nước ép trái cây, sinh tố... với giá cả hợp lý nhất mỗi khi bạn chọn Nhỏ & Xinh làm điểm dừng chân của mình.


Thông tin liên hệ:
Café Nhỏ và Xinh
Địa chỉ: 91 Nguyễn Trọng Tuyển – Phường 15 – Quận Phú Nhuận – Tp.HCM
Điện thoại: (08) 3844 5477


>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Cafe Nhỏ và Xinh_



(Nguồn Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## lunas2

nhỏ xinh... hiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------

